# Red Ball waders



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Red ball waders. size 13. 3.5mm neoprene. insulated boots. mossy oak break up. never worn outside a living room. comes with repair kit. located in logan. make an offer. 2512889002


----------

